# Update on Betty



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Firstly Betty and I would like to say a big THANK YOU to all of you for your amazing support and good wishes and like to apologize for the late up date.

It has been a very up and down day - when we woke this morning Betty did not look very good ( to me she looked worse than the previous evening) She was very lethargic , she was having difficulty breathing (we counted her breath rate to be about 100 per minute)and all she really just wanted to do was sleep.
However by the time we took her to the vet at 11.30 she did seem to have picked up a bit. After a thorough examination by the vet we were told that Betty's lungs were considerably clearer than yesterday and her colour was still good. They were slightly puzzled that her breathing was still so fast so decided to keep her in for another Xray. When we picked her up this evening the vet said that her lungs seemed to had improved further still and Betty was all together move lively. The X showed no further damage to the lungs but did show a small ''blob'' on her back which the vet thought might be a touch of pneumonia and prescribed further antibiotics and a further medicine to keep her airways clear. Although not out of the woods clearly Betty is certainly much better. This evening she is wagging her tail and wants to round around and chew everything in sight! Fingers crossed she is over the worst. We have to take Betty back to the vet on Tuesday for a further examination but at least things are looking a bit more optimistic ( I hope i have not tempted providence).Thanks again for all your goods wishes - you are all a great bunch. I have attached a couple of pics from last week and a couple of Betty in her current state.

I will keep the updates coming.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Well done Betty, what a little tough cookie she is!!!!! So glad she is on the road to recovery, they just tear your heart out don't they. So so happy for you


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh Betty you brave little girl! Hugs all round xxx


----------



## badgerbunny (Jul 27, 2011)

That's just amazing. So glad the news is looking better and better. Hang in there!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Betty! I just want to give you a big....but very gentle hug! She does look to be well considering all she has been through. Big hopes and prayers still going out to you! She is a beautiful girl and I hope that all turns out well. Was there an owner of the other dog? someone to pay your ever amounting vet bills??


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Aww bless her heart I am so happy for you and feel relieved. Keep it up little Betty. Thank you for the photos and the update


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Oh Betty! I just want to give you a big....but very gentle hug! She does look to be well considering all she has been through. Big hopes and prayers still going out to you! She is a beautiful girl and I hope that all turns out well. Was there an owner of the other dog? someone to pay your ever amounting vet bills??


The dog sitter said she could not see an owner to the dog because she was concentrating on Betty. Luckily Betty is insured


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> The dog sitter said she could not see an owner to the dog because she was concentrating on Betty. Luckily Betty is insured


THANK GOD!!!!! I really am happy to see how well she looks in the pictures! I was driving home last night and thinking I would just be beside myself if I was in your position.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

what great, fantastic news, well done Betty your a star, lots of hugs x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

So glad beautiful Betty is on the mend,had tears in my eyes just thinking about her.....she is gorgeous


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Such a relief to hear some good news. I know so many of us were hurting for you and betty. We will keep our fingers crossed for her continued recovery xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Betty Boo even with the cut on your back you still look the most adorable cockapoo and your owners will love and care you back to full recovery xxxx

Thank you so much for the update... we love you Betty Boo xxxx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I missed your post yesterday - and TBH I am in shock that such a terrible thing can happen top a defenceless puppy.

I hope that Betty continues to go from strength to strength and her confidence does not take a knock from such an ordeal.

Sending hugs from Treacle xoxoxox


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Great news and our fingers are crossed for a full recovery..


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Colin
Thank you for the update, have been thinking about you all day. Glad to hear Betty Boo is gradually getting better, fingers crossed she continues to do so.

Do keep us posted, there's a lot of good wishes being sent your way. :hug:


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the update Colin. Lots of love and gentle hugs for little miss Betty Boo. 

Karen x


----------



## Vicky (Jun 23, 2011)

Aww bless her so glad to hear she is on the mend


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Pppppphhhhhheeeeewwwwww..... so very, very relieved, she looks really well considering. Fingers still crossed that Betty goes from strength to strength and that you can put this horrible incident behind you, sending much love Colin x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Betty is just adorable and such a brave little girl. I was so pleased to read about her improvement and her waggy tail - I hope she continues to improve and make a full recovery. :hug: xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I echo everything posted before me :hug:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

betty is gorgeous and looks well considering what she's been through, what a special little puppy she is. fingers crossed her recovery continues. xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

So glad to hear Betty is improving and hope it continues. Sending you both lots of gentle :hug:


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

So glad to hear that Betty is improving and hope the little poppet continues to do well and quickly.

Poor little baby- she has been a big brave girl.

Monty and Milly want to send her big licky lick licks too xx


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

thank god! bless her, she is so sweet.


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

So pleased Betty is improving. I am so relieved to here the good news, i felt really upset for you yesterday. I hope things get better each day now. She really is a beauty.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Betty looks like a baby Izzy! I am sooooooooo happy to hear she is feeling better today. Xx


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

So pleased to hear little Betty is feeling better  Hope she continues to get stronger every day, bless her  x


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

What gorgeous pictures  So pleased that she is doing well and hope it continues xx


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank goodness she is on the road to recovery she really is adorable little girl


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

Give betty big hugs from me and missie. xxx


----------

